# Looking for parts donations



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

I know this is a stupid thread but I am looking for people who would like to donate R33 GTR parts to me. If you have stuff lying around that you can't sell and would like to get rid of it I will pay for shipping I need help getting my R33 GTR up and running.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Might help if you post up what you're looking for


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

so do we all mate. I have an R33 that desperately needs attention......so do all my bills.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Yep, if anyone wants to donate any R32 parts to me too, that would be ace....and spare money too....and petrol.....if you have a spare tanker lying around..... :nervous:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you can't afford to run it chap you should sell it.


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

I am just looking for parts that people cannot sell and they are looking to get rid if them everything on my car is completely stock the only thing my car desperately needs right now is a right rear shock because it is blown. I have bought my other parts so she should be running this weekend. But like I said if ur looking to get rid of stuff and can't sell it I would be glad to get it off your hands I just have to be really cheap I will buy the stuff from you but I can't pay alot. That's it.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I think that even parts which can't sell, members wouldn't let them go for free. They will be kept in the shed to rot instead.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Nice angle

Asking for parts for free after only a dozen or so posts doesnt contravine the 50 post rule cos you cant not pay for something thats free :clap:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a set of pistons you can have. The ringlands are damaged but for free i dont think you can complain !


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

this is really weird -- someone asking for free parts :runaway:


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

ill have some free parts please


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

I've got a magic tree thats in mint condition only 1 year old,has lost its smell though! its free just £40 post & packing


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont think its silly, i get where he is coming from but I think if you were asking for some parts for your mk2 golf I could help, got loads of that. But id still want something for them


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Dr Meat said:


> I've got a magic tree thats in mint condition only 1 year old,has lost its smell though! its free just £40 post & packing


PMSL good idea that


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I think you're all being a bit harsh TBH.....
I had a load of stuff from my R32 GTR stripout that wouldnt fetch any money but would have been happy to give it away had someone been neeing them. I'm talking std stuff thats not exactly prized or sought after. Its not like he's asking for some Trust intercooler or HKS hard piping etc....
Give the guy a break...as a community I think we should be less scorning and a bit more helpful in getting more Skylines back on the road...

TT


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> I think you're all being a bit harsh TBH.....
> I had a load of stuff from my R32 GTR stripout that wouldnt fetch any money but would have been happy to give it away had someone been neeing them. I'm talking std stuff thats not exactly prized or sought after. Its not like he's asking for some Trust intercooler or HKS hard piping etc....
> Give the guy a break...as a community I think we should be less scorning and a bit more helpful in getting more Skylines back on the road...
> 
> TT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

He can have my aluminium GT spoiler off of my 33, as I have bought a TS one.
but I need to take off though, it's still on it. I wonder what the postage for that would be... or whether the OP needs a GT spoiler that is.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Post removed as i made a statement that was false and now an injunction is in place.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Mate not being funny, but jokes aside, if you wana give him something then do, no need to be a dick about.


I beg your pardon! How am I being a d*** about it? :nervous: I really am offering him my GT spoiler !! I put it for sale ages ago, and no one bought it, it's in for sale section already you muppet!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Well thats settled the OP he has a spoiler from Nigel

I remove my comment


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Well thats settled the OP he has a spoiler from Nigel
> 
> I remove my comment


All you seem to have in your mouth is dicks it seems like! Is that what you do in your spare time? Don't jump into conclusions and hold dicks in your mouth next time pal. I'm trying to help this guy for real where others are taking the micky, and g^yboys like you jump into conclusions. How dumb can you be to even misinterpret what I offered him in my earlier post f***tard!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> All you seem to have in your mouth is dicks it seems like! Is that what you do in your spare time? Don't jump into conclusions and hold dicks in your mouth next time pal. I'm trying to help this guy for real where others are taking the micky, and g^yboys like you jump into conclusions. How dumb can you be to even misinterpret what I offered him in my earlier post f***tard!


Cough cough dicks....yes im in a dorm with 3 others and we get called that alot quite partial to abit of dick. 

In my spare do you really want to know....and dumb never misinterpret what you said it came across you were being a cocky.

****tard lol I will put you in your deep six pal!!! Now go back in the galley where you belong.


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

not too bad to ask 

if your neighbour had a load of r33 stuff that u needed but he couldnt sell and wasnt really worth much then hed give you them for free surely ?

i think people are mostly baffled how you had the brass neck to ask but go on my son theres no harm in asking lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

nolar33gtr this is the spoiler I'm no longer in need of, have a look, if you fancy it you can have it no problem. have a look at the link, for sale section.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143752-aluminium-twin-blade-gt-wing.html


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I have set set of standard shocks in good condition that have been sitting in my shed for nearly a year. You can have them if you can arrange collection (i'm not lugging them down to the post office). Rears are regular gtr shocks. Fronts are marked as Nismos.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> I think you're all being a bit harsh TBH.....
> I had a load of stuff from my R32 GTR stripout that wouldnt fetch any money but would have been happy to give it away had someone been neeing them. I'm talking std stuff thats not exactly prized or sought after. Its not like he's asking for some Trust intercooler or HKS hard piping etc....
> Give the guy a break...as a community I think we should be less scorning and a bit more helpful in getting more Skylines back on the road...
> 
> TT


+1 :thumbsup: 

i understand where he is coming from. i know there are some bits that we dont need especially when we upgrade. dont mind giving him my unwanted bits as long as he pays for the postage.

"good deeds beget good deeds"


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> nolar33gtr this is the spoiler I'm no longer in need of, have a look, if you fancy it you can have it no problem. have a look at the link, for sale section.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143752-aluminium-twin-blade-gt-wing.html


you have a nice spoiler nigel-power. so nice of you to give that away :thumbsup:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i have standard camshafts and pulleys i am selling at the moment but nobody seems interested. if you want it you can have it, if it will help you. just pay for the postage mate. let me know


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

I appreciate everybodys help and humor but I am definitely interested in the wing as somebody stole my blade and my rear left strut is blown so I am definitely needing the rear struts I will pm y'all shortly and find out postage and send u money through paypal and a little more for ur time and trouble thanks alot.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Initial P! said:


> I have set set of standard shocks in good condition that have been sitting in my shed for nearly a year. You can have them if you can arrange collection (i'm not lugging them down to the post office). Rears are regular gtr shocks. Fronts are marked as Nismos.


Blue Bilsteins by any chance? If so I think they're 400R shocks


----------

